
Are Internships Working?  - peter123
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/hbreditors/2009/02/are_internships_working.html
======
amackera
I am enrolled in an internship program which happens to be one of the world's
largest (in scope and size, perhaps not reputation). I won't go into the
details, but the internships have certainly been the most valuable part of
_my_ education.

Note that even when I was a photocopying coffee-fetcher that experience was
valuable.

